# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Negril mourns Observer vendor - he will be missed

## Rob

NEGRIL, Hanover — THE resort town of Negril has been plunged into mourning following last week's passing of popular Jamaica Observer vendor, 48-year-old Keith "Japanese" Campbell.

The longest serving Observer vendor in Negril was found dead at his Nampriel home in Westmoreland on Thursday, December 4.

The police do not suspect any foul play in Campbell's death.

Western Jamaica Observer field supervisor, Lilly Gayle, describes Campbell as hard-working, polite and reliable

"He was well-loved. Everybody knew him, including visitors to the island who became his friends," Gayle noted.

"Some persons abroad started to read the paper because of him."

The funeral service for Campbell, who has been selling the newspaper for more than 20 years, is to be announced.

http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/regio...endor_18085632

----------


## BCBud

RIP Japanese.  For years I would get my newspaper from him ...  I would give him money up front including a generous tip and he would deliver a paper every day without fail to the house I stayed at.  One year I took his photo and on a return trip gave him 2 large copies of the picture which he was delighted to receive ... he even asked me for a lada bag for the pics to make sure they didn't get wet or dirty before he got home.  I must have known him for about 25 plus years - prior to selling newspapers he was doing some work for Mr. Faulkner at the old Fishermen's Club (which I think is where Drifters Bar is now located).  May he rest in peace.

----------


## sunwise

R.I.P Keith.

----------


## DConkle

RIP Keith,he will be missed :Frown:

----------


## Nancy Marie

I'm so sad.  The beach won't be the same without Japanese.

----------


## jap's buddy

I met Japanese on my first visit to Negril in 1989. he sold me a paper on da beach at the old Negril gardens and from that day until the the day he died we were best of friends. we talked on a weekly basis, and although he had a tough life, he was rich in character and a humble gentleman.
I have many a story to tell, and will..i also hope a lot of you will share a story on him..
as for the burial, a wonderful lady from the observer miss lily gayle has taken charge to see he has a proper funeral and burial in Negril.
at this time she is unable to find any living relatives. she travelled to the dias area where he came from, but was only able to find someone who knew of him when he came to visit his father years ago. without a relative to claim body lily will have to go through mountain of paperwork. if anyone has any information on any relatives could you contact me  or miss lily at gaylel@jamaicaobserver.com
she is hoping to have service at church of god in Negril and burial in the red ground, but without knowing when she can claim body, it will be a while.
any info from anyone in the real Negril community would be appreciated.
thank you

----------


## rooster

I'm so sadden to hear this...always bought my paper from him on the beach for years...once he saw me chill'in on my lounger he'd come over & make sure I got the Observer...even gave me credit many times if he caught me on my beach walk with no money...til he made the reverse trip back & I'd take care of him them..plus extra $..always!! Hard working man. He'll be very missed.

----------


## Mtig

Very sad to hear the news. We have been regulars of Japanese for many years. Every year my wife would give Japanese a stack of magazines that she brought to read on the beach. He remembered every year and looked forward to picking them up for resale.

----------


## Yardie

May he rest in peace.   Always had a big smile on his face when he saw us.  A genuine, honest, kind and gentle soul who will be truly missed.

----------


## ekfa51

a real gentleman

----------


## Stoners6

Sad to hear. He was a hard working guy. Always got my paper from him. Rest in peace my man.

----------


## Shaggy

RIP my friend will miss getting my paper from him, I had been getting my paper from him for as long as iv been going to Jamaica

----------


## JahCruiser

Sad indeed
Was looking forward to seeing him in January
An honest hard working soul who will be missed by many

----------


## justchuck

Sad news.  I remember buying a paper from him many times over the years.

----------


## Bossman

It's a sad day. I'd give him 1000j the first day and he would bring my paper every day. If I was gone he would leave it on the veranda for me. When he would see me down the beach he would let me know he dropped it off. He was a kind hard working man. The beach has lost one of the best. R.I.P. my friend.

----------


## jap's buddy

UPDATE...an autopsy on Japanese is tentatively scheduled for next Monday..after that miss lily can hopefully claim the body and we can plan his funeral.
nothing is firm yet, but sat. January 10 is what miss lily is looking at as long as things progress smoothly..there will be a church service in Negril and she has tentatively arranged for a cemetery plot in the red ground, but cannot be finalized until she has control of body..
Jamaica red tape is pretty annoying, but rest assured we will give jap a proper send off..
their will be a story in observer west when plans set, and I will update here..

----------

